# [Review] bequiet! Dark Rock Advanced - Schwarzer Fels in der Brandung?



## Jarafi (17. Juli 2011)

*Review*​ 

*bequiet! Dark Rock Advanced*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen Fotos einfallen lassen.



*Zum Unternehmen*
Das Unternehmen bequiet! wurde im Jahre 2000 gegründet und hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland. Bequiet! entwickelt leistungsstarke und vor allem leise Netzteile und Lüfter.
Besonders berühmt ist bequiet! durch die Netzteilserien DARK POWER PRO und STRAIGHT POWER geworden, die jedem PC-Bastler ein Begriff sind.
Kein Wunder also dass bequiet! fünf-mal hintereinander von ‚PCGames-Hardware‘ zum Hersteller des Jahres in der Kategorie Netzteile gewählt wurde.
Seit neustem sind auch CPU-Kühler mit von der Partie, denen in der Regel etwas „bequiet!“ gut täte.
Besonders wichtig ist bequiet! der Kontakt zu ihren Kunden, um in neue Produkte Verbesserungen und Wünsche der Kunden einfließen zu lassen.

Zitat von der Web-Seite des Unternehmens:

Differenzierung durch "German Engineering"
Im schnelllebigen Markt funktionsreicher Hardware-Komponenten hat sich bequiet! durch eine klare Identität profiliert: Mit German Engineering, individuellem Design, unverwechselbarem Marketing und kulanten Serviceleistungen. Im deutschsprachigen Raum haben sich die Netzteile etabliert. Im europäischen Ausland strebt bequiet! ebenfalls eine Spitzenposition an
...

*Danksagungen*
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *beqiet!* Deutschland für den Dark Rock Advanced.
Ein weiteres großes Dankeschön geht nach Landau an die Firma *Exceleram*, die mir ein RAM-Kit des Typs Exceleram Rippler DDR3-1333MHz Cl9 zur Verfügung stellten und natürlich auch an *MSI* Für das Mainboard MSI 890FXA-GD65.

*Informationen zum Test*
bequiet! ist - wie oben beschrieben -, ein bekannter Hersteller von leistungsstarken Netzteilen und leiser Performance Lüfter.
Seit neuestem ist bequiet! auch im Kühlermarkt vertreten mit den Kühlern der Dark Rock Serie.
Ich habe das große Vergnügen einen bequiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 testen zu dürfen.
Wie immer hab ich mir passend zum Produkt ein cooles Motto überlegt:

*Schwarzer Fels in der Brandung?*

Ob der Dark Rock seinem Namen alle Ehre macht oder ob er doch nur ein kleine Gartenmauer ist, werde ich in den folgenden Seiten darstellen.


*Was ihr so findet?*

Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Front nsehen, einfach anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.


*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten**Die Verpackung*


*Die Verpackung*
*Der Lieferumfang*
*Der Kühler im Detail*
*Montage des Kühlers*
*II. Der Test*

*Das Testsystem*
*Die Temperaturmessungen auf dem Tisch*
*Die Temperaturmessungen im Gehäuse*
*Die Temperaturmessungen im Semipassiv-Mode*
*Die Lautstärke*
*III.Reümee*



*I. Die**Äußerlichkeiten**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*1.Die Verpackung**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/2994/Review-be-quiet-Dark-Rock-Advanced-C1--Die-Verpackung[/HWCLIP]*


Wie fast immer begegnet euch ein neues Produkt in einer Schachtel oder einer Verpackung, so auch dieses mal und eines schon mal vorne weg sie ist echt „Dark Rock“.
Als erstes halten wir eine doch sehr große Schachtel für einen CPU-Kühler in unseren Händen.
Doch nicht nur die Größe auch das Gewicht der Schachtel verwundern euch sicher, denn sie bringt 1,1 kg auf die Waage.
Mehr zu Gewichten bei den technischen Details des guten Kühlers, widmen wir uns nun zuerst der Verpackung und dann dem Inhalt.
Auf der Front finden wir erst mal natürlich den Namen und den Firmenschriftzug bequiet! und Dark Rock Advanced C1, auch ein dickes Logo welches uns sagt, dass der Kühler bis zu 180Watt abführen kann, ob er wirklich so ein Kühlschrank ist wird sich zeigen in meinen Tests.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ist der Kühler für alle gängigen Sockel von AMD und Intel geeignet.
Auch auf der Front eine CAD-Zeichnung unseres neuen Kühlers, und daneben noch einige Infos, wie 6 High Performance 3D-Heatpipes oder Intel LGA 1155 ready.
Wandern wir nun mit unserem Blick auf die Seiten der Schachtel: auf der einen finden wir ein Profilbild von unserem neuen Kühler, das euch die wichtigsten Features vorstellt.
Auf der anderen Seite finden wir auf spanisch, polnisch und französisch weitere Informationen die ihr auf der Rückseite auch in Deutsch findet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun eine Tabelle mit Detailangaben zur Technik eures neuen Kühlmonsters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ungewöhnliche Verpackung macht mich schon sehr neugierig auf den Kühler.
Unter der Schachtel sehen wir schon unseren neuen Kühler sicher verpackt in zwei Schaumstoffteile: Es zeigt sich der schwarz vernickelte Kühler mit seiner Aluminiumabdeckung und seinem vorinstallierten 120mm Lüfter.



*2.Der Lieferumfang**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Nun Öffnen wir die Schachtel und sehen nach was uns erwartet. Als erstes finden wir eine kleinere Schachtel, dort befindet sich das Montagematerial für sämtliche gängigen Sockel, eine Anleitung und einen Tube Wärmeleitpaste, damit ihr gleich mit der Montage anfangen könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*3.Der Kühler im Detail**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Nachdem wir unser neues Schwergewicht nun ausgepackt haben - er wiegt immerhin 1,1Kg - nehmen wir ihn mal genau unter die Lupe.
Als erstes fällt uns wohl das durchgängig schwarze Design auf; dieses wird durch eine schwarze Vernickelung erreicht, die die Bodenplatte, die Heatpipes und die Lamellen vollkommen überzieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgerundet wird der edle Eindruck durch die Deckelplatte aus gebürstetem Aluminium.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dieser thront in der Mitte das Firmenlogo von „bequiet!“ in Chrom. Auch sind die schwarzen Stahlabschlüsse für die Heatpipes gut zu erkennen. Ebenfalls in schwarz gehalten ist der Lüfter, den bequiet! standardmäßig beilegt. Er gehört zur „bequiet! SilentWings-Serie“ und soll einen hohen Luftstrom bei einer leisen Laufbewegung garantieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bequiet! Hat sich hier wirklich sehr viel Mühe gegeben, um einem Kühler, der normalerweise ein Standardbauteil in jedem PC ist, ein tolles Aussehen zu verpassen.
Der Lüfter selbst besteht aus 44 Wellen-Lamellen, um eine möglichst große Fläche für die Hitzeabfuhr bereitzustellen. Diese Lamellen sind durch 6 U-förmige 3D-Heatpipes miteinander verbunden.

Selten habe ich so eine herausragende Verarbeitungsqualität gesehen, keine Kanten, keine Fehler – rein gar nichts. Schaut euch mal das Spiegelbild an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab euch alle wichtigen technischen Daten mal in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*4.Die Montage des Kühlers **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Die Montage des Kühlers geschieht durch eine feste Verschraubung auf dem Mainboard, was in Anbetracht des Gewichtes kein Wunder ist.
Außerdem kann so der Anpressdruck und somit die Wärmeübertragung gesteigert werden.
Dadurch dass wir den Kühler verschrauben müssen, ist es fast unmöglich das ganze ohne den Ausbau des Mainbords zu bewältigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir beziehe ich mich lediglich auf ein AMD AM3-System, da ich kein Mainboard mit Sockel von Intel mein eigen nenne.

Ich habe euch die Montage-Schritte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Montieren des Kühlers dauert ca.15- 20 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug zu durchzuführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Ergebnis läßt sich feststellen:
Der Kühler sitzt bombenfest und sieht super aus.



*II. Der Test **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der eigentliche Test des Kühlers findet sowohl in einem Gehäuse, dem Xigmatek Pantheon statt, als auch auf einem Tischaufbau.
Der Tischaufbau dient dazu, heraus zu finden wie gut sich die Kühler ohne die Konvektionslüftung im Gehäuse schlagen.
Verglichen wird er mit meinem alten Xigmatek Achilles S1248, ebenfalls ein 120mm CPU-Kühler.
Auch wird der Semipassivbetrieb getestet. Semipassivbetrieb bedeutet, dass die Lüfter im Gehäuse aktiv sind, aber auf dem CPU-Kühler aber nicht.
Getestet werden alle Lüfter mit den beiden Betriebsspannungen 6V und 12V in den drei Kategorien, Idle, Gaming und Full-Load. Desweiteren werden die beiden Kühler jeweils mit beiden Lüftern durch den Test gejagt.
So solltet ihr eine gute Übersicht darüber erhalten, was der neue Kühler von bequiet! leisten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*1.Das Testsystem**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Damit ihr wisst, was dem Kühlsystem in den Tests zur Seite steht, hier eine kleine Übersicht zum Aufbau meines Testsystems.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Temperaturmessungen auf dem Tisch**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Die Tests laufen in zwei Aufbauvarianten ab, wobei nochmals in Normalbetrieb und Overclocking unterschieden wird. Die erste Aufbauvariante des Systems besteht in einem offenen Tischaufbau, bei dem die Gehäusekonvektion keine Rolle spielt.

Zunächst ein Diagramm, das den Betrieb bei 6V ohne Overclocking zeigt. Die untersten Balken zeigen die Temperatur des Dark Rock:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun das Diagramm bei unverändertem Aufbau, diesmal mit Overclocking. Auch hier zeigt das unterste Diagramm die Temperatur des Dark Rock:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun derselbe Aufbau, diesmal mit 12V Versorgung ohne Overclocking. Auch hier die geringe Temperatur des Dark Rock im untersten Diagramm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun derselbe Aufbau, mit 12V Versorgung, diesmal aber mit Overclocking: Auch hier die überzeugenden Werte des Dark Rock im untersten Diagramm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*3. Temperaturmessungen im Gehäuse**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Die folgenden Tests finden im Gehäuse Xigmatek Pantheon statt. Dabei spielt die übliche Konvektion eine Rolle. Zunächst Betrieb mit 6V ohne Overclocking. Man sieht im untersten Diagramm eine Temperaturdifferenz von 1 °C im Idle-Mode und 3 °C im Full–Load Mode im Vergleich zum Tischaufbau.

[Diagramm]

Der Betrieb im Gehäuse bei 6V mit Overclocking zeigt sowohl im Idle-Mode als auch im Full-Load-Mode eine Temperaturdifferenz von 2 °C im Vergleich zum Tischaufbau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun der Betrieb im Gehäuse bei 12V Versorgung, aber ohne Overclocking. Man erkennt auch hier eine beträchtliche Temperaturdifferenz in den verschiedenen Modi im Vergleich zum ischaufbau:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun der Betrieb im Gehäuse bei 12V mit Overclocking: Auch hier das bereits erwartete Ergebnis.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*4. Semipassiv Test**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Semipassiv macht nur bei Betrieb im Gehäuse einen Sinn, wobei Overclocking keine Rolle spielt.
Man sieht auch hier das hervorragende Verhalten des Dark Rock: er bleibt hinreichend weit von den kritischen 65 °C weg, bei der das System „einfriert“.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*5.Die Lautstärke**Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Bei der Lautstärke des Dark Rock macht bequiet! ihrem Firmennamen alle Ehre.
Der Lüft ist zu keienr Zeit, egal ob ein aufwensiges Spiel oder bei sonstigen CPU-Lastigen Anwendungen aus eurem System herraus zuhören.
Lediglich bei voller Drehzahl vernehmt ihr ein leichtes brummen bei genauem hinhören.




*IV. Resümee **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Zum Abschluss gibt’s wieder ein kleines Fazit.
Ich kann wirklich sagen, das mich der Kühler vollkommen überzeugt hat, sowohl was die Kühlung angeht als auch die Lautstärke.
Die Kühlleistung ist auf einem hohen Niveau und liegt ca. 4-5 Grad unter meinem alten Xigmatek Achilles, was euch an heißen Sommertagen schon vor Überhitzung retten kann.
Mit größeren Gehäusen oder einem zusätzlichen Lüfter ist sicher noch mehr Potenzial vorhanden.
Auch die Lautstärke weiss in allen Lebenslagen zu gefallen.
Letztere ist dank dem Silentwing wirklich „silent“ und selbst bei voller Drehzahl hört ihr nur ein leichtes Brummen, was in einem Gehäuse nicht weiter störend auffällt.
Bei der Kühlleistung im Semipassivbetrieb überzeugt der Dark Rock: Wo der Achilles sich bereits verabschiedet, zeigt der Dark Rock noch gute Kühlleistung.
Doch bei OC mit 1,4V ist auch hier Schluss; da wird er im Idle-Mode schon so heiß, dass das System „einfriert“.
Die Verarbeitung besticht durch ein herausragendes Niveau, so dass es schon in der Seele weh tut, wenn ihr die toll polierte Bodenplatte mit Wärmeleitpaste einschmieren müsst.
Der Kühler wurde so konzipiert, dass RAMs mit größeren Heat-Spreadern unter dem Kühler Platz haben. Darüber hinaus wird kein einziger RAM-Slot blockiert, so dass sich alle Ramslots verwenden lassen.
Das einzige, was wirklich ein kleiner Wehmutstropfen ist: Er ist etwas teurer als andere CPU-Kühler.
Allerdings ist dieser Preis meiner Meinung nach aber mehr als angemessen.


*Ihr wollt euren Felsen in der Brandung? Hier die Links.*

*Der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced auf der Webseite von bequiet!*

*Der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced im PCGH-Preisvergleich*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.Die Awards*

Um auf das Motto zu kommen, der Kühler ist ein echter Fels in der Brandung, das fängt bei Gewicht an und hört bei seiner Leistung auf.
Dafür gibt es den Goldaward für seinen bombastischen Auftritt.
Und den Rockaward für die tollen Aussichten und Leistungen des Kühlers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juli 2011)

Meine erste Kühler-Review ist fertig, Viel Spaß 
Euer Jarafi


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Juli 2011)

Erstmal guter Test.

Nun was mich interessiert, kann man den Kühler beim AMD auch anders montieren, oder nur so dass er die warme Luft von der Karte ansaugt?


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön gemachtes Review

Genau das Richtige für eine Sandy-CPU...


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juli 2011)

hi,
 schöner test! habe den kühler auch und kann ihn nur empfehlen; 
@ Ralle ich glaube bei amd-systemen kann man ihn nur horizontal befestigen, also würde er ggf. die luft von der graka ansaugen


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2011)

@ Ralle

Vielen Dank , der Kühler kann bei AMD System nur so montiert werden.
Wobei das nicht tragisch ist wenn du im Deckel auch Lüfter hast.

Wenn ich mich net täusche kann man den "Pro" auch vertikal einbauen.

@ Stefan

Vielen Dank freut mich das ich helfen konnte 

@caduzzz

Vielen Dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nun was mich interessiert, kann man den Kühler beim AMD auch anders montieren, oder nur so dass er die warme Luft von der Karte ansaugt?


 
Nein, da bei AMD die Bohrungen nicht quadratisch sind, er passt also nur in eine Richtung, nicht in beide.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Juli 2011)

Gut

Das ist dann das KO Kriterium. Wird es eben der große Bruder, der wird auch bei AMD Systemen so montiert das er nicht die Abluft der Grafikkarte ansaugt.

@quentenslipstream

Den "großen" BeQuiet kann man so montieren wie bei Intel Systemen. Da hat BeQuiet meiner Meinung gepfuscht.


----------



## ghost13 (23. Juli 2011)

Guter Test.THX
Wenngleich ich mir den Cooler Master V10 Kauf.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Juli 2011)

Danke , freut mich


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage bitte:

Kann man diesen bequiet! Kühler auf einem Asrock Z68 Pro3 zusammmen mit 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 betreiben. Die Heatspreader der Module sollen ja gut 5,3cm hoch sein, geht sich das mit dem CPU-Kühler aus oder stößt da was an den Silent-Wing Lüfter? Es wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit, den Dark Rock einfach um 45° zu drehen, so wie bei deinem obigen Testsystem mit dem Phenom. In meinem Fall würde ich das jedoch aufgrund der Grafikkarte nur ungern machen.
Von meiner Warte sieht das Ganze mit dem Corsair RAM aber seeehr knapp aus...


----------



## Jarafi (23. Juli 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Eine Frage bitte:
> 
> Kann man diesen bequiet! Kühler auf einem Asrock Z68 Pro3 zusammmen mit 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 betreiben. Die Heatspreader der Module sollen ja gut 5,3cm hoch sein, geht sich das mit dem CPU-Kühler aus oder stößt da was an den Silent-Wing Lüfter? Es wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit, den Dark Rock einfach um 45° zu drehen, so wie bei deinem obigen Testsystem mit dem Phenom. In meinem Fall würde ich das jedoch aufgrund der Grafikkarte nur ungern machen.
> Von meiner Warte sieht das Ganze mit dem Corsair RAM aber seeehr knapp aus...


 
Ich mess dir den Platz schnell nach , 5 mins 

Also bei mir hat ich 4,4-4,5cm für Heatspreader beim RAM, die Vengeance gibt es auch im LP-Format, die müssten super passen .


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und das Nachmessen. Nett von dir


----------



## Jarafi (23. Juli 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort und das Nachmessen. Nett von dir



Gerngeschehen , gehört zum Service von mir 

Auch wenn ich zugegebn muss das ich noch nie mit Geodreieck etwas im PC gemessen hab .


----------



## Fatalii (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, da bei AMD die Bohrungen nicht  quadratisch sind, er passt also nur in eine Richtung, nicht in  beide.


 

Qudratische Bohrungen?
Ich kenne nur Flachbodenbohrungen und Zylinderbohrungen.

Schöner Test, tolle Gliederung und Grafiken. Und sehr gelunge Bilder! Sie setzen den Kühler gut in Szene.

MfG Andy


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juli 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Qudratische Bohrungen?
> Ich kenne nur Flachbodenbohrungen und Zylinderbohrungen.
> 
> Schöner Test, tolle Gliederung und Grafiken. Und sehr gelunge Bilder! Sie setzen den Kühler gut in Szene.
> ...



Vielen Dank , freut mich das er gefällt.


----------



## Memphys (8. August 2011)

Eine Frage, kann man dabei 4 "normale" RAM-Riegel verbauen oder stößt sich der eine mit den Heatpipes?


----------



## Jarafi (8. August 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Eine Frage, kann man dabei 4 "normale" RAM-Riegel verbauen oder stößt sich der eine mit den Heatpipes?


 
Kommt darauf an wie hochd er RAm ist.

Also meine Exceleram Rippler passen auch drunter, die sind ja schon ordentlich hoch.

Du hast ca.5,3 -5.5 cm Platz bis zu der ersten Lamelle.


----------



## JimJuggy (8. August 2011)

Guter Test, wobei ich den Thermalright Macho fast besser finde als be quiet!. Die haben zwar die hübschere Farbe, aber Thermalright macht technisch imho einen besseren Eindruck.


----------



## Jarafi (8. August 2011)

Danke , zu Thermalright kann ich nichts sagen, hatte noch nie einen in den Händen.

Ich find den be quiet! super, Leise ,Kühl und tolle Optik/Verarbeitung.


----------



## locojens (25. Februar 2012)

Schöner Test!  
Ich besitze auch einen be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 und das Teil ist echt leise und Kühlt die CPU in jeder "Lebenslage" problemlos.
Meine eigentlich leise Grafikkarte hört man (an der ist irgendwas Faul) aber den be quiet höre ich so gut wie garnicht (da die Graka alles übertönt.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Februar 2012)

Danke , freut mich.
Gibt auch bald noch nen TopFlow-Test von be quiet! 

Jarafi


----------

